#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-28
<amazoniantoad> I can't detect 3G networks on my phone :/ help?
<amazoniantoad> ikonia: is this just a dev channel or is it support?
<amazoniantoad> greetings from my ubuntu phone!
<amazoniantoad> so can this phone go into some sort of desktop mode?
<cchriss> it can go into windowed mode, for example when you connect a mouse/keyboard
<jr_> boy oh boy. idk whaf to do with the power of ssh on here. why cant i use apt-get install?
<dobey> because / is read-only because the phone images are designed to be system image updates
<dobey> if you want to install random stuff, it's best to make a chroot in your data directory and do things in there
<jr_> oh :(
<jr_> i guess so
<jr_> i kind want to throw some tracking software on here
<JanC> you *can* remount r/w, but it's going to break your phone sooner or later
<jr_> just in case it is stolen
<jr_> so will i be able to mount this phone as a desktop eventually?
<JanC> eventually, assuming it has the necessary hardware for that...
<muka> how to clear /cache/recovery? System can not push to device.
<jr_> i keep pressimg the key command for ctrl+c -_-
<jr_> erm d
<jr_> assuming mh phone has the resources...what now?
<muka> how can I free /cache/recovery? can not push image.
<muka> I tried removing all files but still not enough free space
<dev_> Hi .. Im trying to build "nexus" image from ubuntu touch codebase . Build stopped when its try to download pull-lp-bin from launchpad . How to resolve this issue?
<dev_>  File "build/tools/pull-lp-bin.py", line 100, in <module>     main()   File "build/tools/pull-lp-bin.py", line 52, in main
<dev_> hello ... please help in build issue
<retrojeff> is the status spreadsheet still online somewhere?
<retrojeff> or is it no longer maintained
<retrojeff> does anyone have a google nexus 5 running touch?
<retrojeff> codename hammerhead
<dev_> Hi .. Facing build error while building nexus image. pull-lp-bin.py throws connection timeout error when it try to download bin from launchpad . How to resolve this build error? Please help.
<retrojeff> connection timeout to what exactly?
<retrojeff> the build server?
<dev_> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "build/tools/pull-lp-bin.py", line 100, in <module>     main()   File "build/tools/pull-lp-bin.py", line 52, in main     cachedir, version="devel")   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/launchpadlib/launchpad.py", line 373, in login_anonymously     version=version)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/launchpadlib/launchpad.py", line 198, in __init__     credentials, service_root, c
<dev_> while building kernel image , it tries to login launchpad and error throws at this stage ?
<retrojeff> is launchpad down? or is your internet broken
<dev_> i really don't know why its downloading some binary from launchpad to build "vmlinuz" image.
<retrojeff> fine then ignore me fuck you too
<dev_> my internet is working fine ...and able to access launchpad also . Is there any other way to resolve this issue by manual downloading the binary files ?
<dev_> facing build issue for target "aosp_mako-userdebug" . Build failed due to unable to connect launchpad . how to resolve this issue ?
<gbrl1982> Hi! Are there any solutions for set a custom ringtone?
<cbaines> Any tips on getting my Ubuntu phone to mount an SD card? The SD card is formatted with ext4, and I would like to keep it that way.
<Walex2> cbaines: I would have assumed "it just works"
<Walex2> cbaines: I could believe thought that someone (damn hipsters!) hardcoded a specific filesystem type.
<Walex2> cbaines: you can always mount what you want with the 'terminal' app and 'sudo'.
<Walex2> BTW despite its flaws I like mobile phone ubuntu so much that I am going to buy a second Acquaris 4.5 as a spare for the future.
<muka> How can I free /cache/recovery? I'm trying to change channel and I get error massage that there is not enough free space to push the image.
<cchriss> muka: i get this error sometimes and when i retry it just works
<vandenoever> can ubuntu touch run on x86 tablets like archos 80 cesium?
<lotuspsychje> !devices | vandenoever
<ubot5> vandenoever: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> vandenoever: you can try on the XDA forums also if there's an existing project
<vandenoever> lotuspsychje: thanks!
<vandenoever> that all seems arm based
<lotuspsychje> vandenoever: wait, whats the default Os on your tablet?
<vandenoever> windows 8.1
<lotuspsychje> vandenoever: ah, then you need to install ubuntu desktop, not ubuntu touch
<vandenoever> it's not mine, a friend asked if the tablet could be made useful
<vandenoever> lotuspsychje: sure, but that does not have a touch ui
<lotuspsychje> vandenoever: ubuntu desktop support touch yes
<lotuspsychje> vandenoever: but im not saying it will be easy, some tablets needs some tweaking around
<vandenoever> lotuspsychje: it'd be pretty awkward, no? unity might support it, but what about the applications?
<vandenoever> normal ubuntu will install a lot of software that is not fit for touch-only
<lotuspsychje> vandenoever: alot of tablets running ubuntu desktop mate
<lotuspsychje> vandenoever: its your best bet for now, as ubuntu-touch wont support your device
<lotuspsychje> vandenoever: im running ubuntu-touch on a nexus7, thats fully supported
<vandenoever> lotuspsychje: i have two ubuntu touch devices and i really like it
<lotuspsychje> vandenoever: wich ones
<vandenoever> meizu and 4.5" BQ
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> vandenoever: well id suggest you tryout ubuntu desktop 14.04.3 on your tablet, see how that works out
<vandenoever> actually i just lent the BQ out to someone who has never had a smartphone
<vandenoever> and getting up to speed with it was no problem
<lotuspsychje> got a bq 4.5 myself :p
<vandenoever> lotuspsychje: thanks, if the friend insists on reinstalling the tablet i'll have a go with 14.04, (if the boot menu is available)
<lotuspsychje> vandenoever: you might need to disable fastboot and secureboot first within windows
<vandenoever> lotuspsychje: ok, i'll remember to check that
<lotuspsychje> vandenoever: good luck
<muka> cchriss, thank you. I will try it later.
#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-29
<muka> ok, ubuntu store started to work after reboot but when I enter 'terminal' in search input, the results do not show it.
<amazoniantoad> If I root my phone and then break it...how easily can I restore it to its former glory?
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: using the recovery built-in?
<amazoniantoad> lotuspsychje: I guess? It's an aquaris e5.
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: system settings==> back to defaults
<amazoniantoad> lotuspsychje: so pretty easily? My next question is...how can I root it? Google isn't being my friend. I need to emulate whatsapp
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: there is a whatsapp webversion for touch, why do you wanna emulate?
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: not a good idea to root the phone for security neither
<SFC> can ubuntu touch be used on touch screen lapyops to support the screen rotation features?
<lotuspsychje> SFC: ubuntu touch is not meant for laptops
<lotuspsychje> !devices | SFC
<ubot5> SFC: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> SFC: use ubuntu desktop for tablets
<lotuspsychje> SFC: but devs are working on convergence, so who knows what will be possible in the near future
<SFC> how would i get the screen rotation for a touch screen lapto to be aa usable feature in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> SFC: for now, not yet
<SFC> roger
<lotuspsychje> SFC: unless you port ubuntu touch specificly for your device
<SFC> would it work?
<lotuspsychje> SFC: but ubuntu desktop has touch support, so your device can run already but wihtout rotation
<lotuspsychje> SFC: if the port is succesfull, sure
<lotuspsychje> SFC: but its a hard job
<SFC> i see
<lotuspsychje> SFC: or check the XDA forums if someone already has an existing project
<SFC> i was just thinking it would be more user friendly when using touch screens to have the screen rotation
<lotuspsychje> SFC: for now its not possible yet on your device
<lotuspsychje> SFC: works like a charm on nexus7 though...
<SFC> i have a feeeling it will be sooner or later
<lotuspsychje> SFC: yeah me too
<lotuspsychje> SFC: lets hope one day touch can be installed on every device :p
<SFC> i like what they did with vlc where you can use the vlc --video-wallpaper command
<SFC> and agrred to your last statement
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> i run ubuntu already on all my devices
<lotuspsychje> bq, nexus7, netbook,desktop
<SFC> so there is a chance though if i port it say the tablet version
<SFC> of ubuntu touch
<lotuspsychje> SFC: if your handy enough to do, sure look at the porting guide in topic
<SFC> between me and my brother we could do it
<lotuspsychje> SFC: you would make a great deal for the community if succeed
<SFC> we both picked up computers back when windows 95 came out
<lotuspsychje> SFC: but keep in mind, wont be simple
<SFC> and now that im out of the U.S. Army were both going to college for computers
<lotuspsychje> bbl mate breakfast here
<cmazieri> ajalkane: how are you?
<cchriss> good
<cchriss> oops :D
<Clubuntu> hello
<Clubuntu> anyone has information on China Mobile N1 Max Maruko
<anpok> Clubuntu: oh thats the china mobile device?
<Clubuntu> but it will be released officially as a device for convergence?
<simosx> Clubuntu, you can judge by the SoC whether it can do MHL or Slimport.
<Clubuntu> and so who took Bq or meizu?
<k1l> the bq or meizu dont support convergence since the chip doesnt support it in that devices
<Clubuntu> so I should sell my meizu just released the new device
<anpok> Clubuntu: hint: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Aethercast-Ubuntu-WiDi
<anpok> not sure how latency will be..
<anpok> but in the end it means proper bluetooth support and flash size and ram size are the key features
<Clubuntu> Thank you, we hope you will be able to do something
<anpok> mx4 display is actually that large that you only need a cardbox to head mount the mx4..
<Clubuntu> then look and see what happens
<BlackJohnny> hello, anyone knows an example on how to read the data of a GL handle/texture in a QML ubuntu-touch app? I cant get a valid GL context where I have access to the texture id ... I am trying some camera augmented reality
<tvoss> BlackJohnny, it's quite difficult to do low-level gl operations from within qml, unless you can express what you want to do in a shader
<tvoss> BlackJohnny, people usually do the heavy-lifting in C++, and provide qml bindings to their code
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, I am using QML with C++ backend
<tvoss> BlackJohnny, ah okay
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, on ubuntu alone i get a buffer that I can easily access however in ubuntu-touch i get a texture id ...
<tvoss> BlackJohnny, yup, camera data streams never hit main memory unless explicitly requested
<tvoss> BlackJohnny, on ubuntu touch, that is
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, so there is a way to ask/configure for this? I am basically handling the preview/viewfinder
<tvoss> BlackJohnny, I think you want to take a look at: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtubuntu-camera/stable/files/head:/src/
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, thanks ... an example is "goldlike"
<BlackJohnny> :)
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, hmm I've been there before :)
<tvoss> BlackJohnny, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtubuntu-camera/stable/view/head:/src/aalvideorenderercontrol.h and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtubuntu-camera/stable/view/head:/src/aalvideorenderercontrol.cpp
<tvoss> BlackJohnny, I'm assuming you are familiar with http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/cameraoverview.html
<tvoss> ?
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, the texture handling is done by some QT class ... dont remember exactly which one
<tvoss> BlackJohnny, okay, so what problem are you trying to solve then :) if you have the texture id, a glReadPixels would give you the raw pixel values in main memory (not that glReadPixels has a huge performance penalty, though)
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, I dont get there because QOpenGLContext::currentContext() returns 0
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, maybe it is something i do wrong
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, thanks
<tvoss> BlackJohnny, okay, so you would have to make sure that you only invoke any calls to gl if you are on the render thread. ensuring that depends on how your code is structured
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, i am in a QAbstractVideoSurface::present implementation
<tvoss> BlackJohnny, ah, how do you do the actual rendering?
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, I am handling the communication between Camera and VideoOut
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, I basically want to alter the frames adding some AR on top of what camera sends to the Videout renderer
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, I am wandering how tagger app works
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, I will check that
<BlackJohnny> wondering :)
<tvoss> BlackJohnny, I was about to say: tagger does exactly that :)
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, :)
<tvoss> BlackJohnny, in case you are still searching: https://launchpad.net/tagger
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, I am there already thanks :)
<tvoss> BlackJohnny, ack. so I did hud-like functionality before by implementating a QAbstractVideoSurface in a QQuickItem
<tvoss> BlackJohnny, more specifically: I used an http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qquickframebufferobject.html as I already had quite some gl code available for the rendering
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, I will check that, thanks
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, m_mainWindow->grabWindow() :))
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, that is what tagger does
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, to get the camera information ... I am 99% sure :)
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, I will check that QQuickFramebufferObject lead
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, have a nice day
<tvoss> BlackJohnny, that's a glReadPixels, though :) I think the more elegant approach is to implement a QAbstractVideoSurface in terms of QQuickTime. You would just store the frame handed to you in present() and render it (with stuff on top of it) in http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qquickframebufferobject-renderer.html#render
<tvoss> BlackJohnny, yup, you too
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, actually I do also edge detection and want to feed that to an neural network :)
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, anyway thanks. I will continue later
<tvoss> BlackJohnny, well, you could do edge detection in a shader (which is a lot faster) and grab the resulting features, less bandwidth needed usually :)
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, I implemented already the Sobel alg
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, and it is working on Desktop but not on mx4
<tvoss> BlackJohnny, ah okay, so you are calculating the sobel image on the cpu, correct?
<BlackJohnny> tvoss, yup ... I do online learning with my net and that is sufficient in terms of performance
<tvoss> BlackJohnny, ack, so yeah, you still could do a glReadPixels in render, and overlay detected edges plus anything else you calculate in there. render is called with a valid gl context
#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-30
<muka_> can someone tell me why if I try to flash image from rc to stable I get: Flashing version 26 from ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu?
<muka_> but when I check version, I get 16.
<muka_> so rc channel current version is 16 or 26?
<dev__> Is ubuntu touch support available for latest android version lolipop or Android-M ?
<dev__> Is ubuntu touch support available for latest android version lolipop or Android-M ?
<victor_bq> Hi all
<victor_bq> someone to kindly lend me a hand?¿
<cchriss> sure :)
<victor_bq> great! thanks
<victor_bq> is something regarding the updates through the UI
<victor_bq> I was testing different update scenarios and I just noticed that krillin and vegeta were not able to detect updates through 3g
<victor_bq> is that the expected behaviour?
<victor_bq> (this matter comes from a customer that reported that exactly)
<cchriss> I also noticed that on my nexus4
<victor_bq> I
<victor_bq> did the same in OTA 8.5 and rc215
<victor_bq> getting the same result, no updates and then just after turnning the Wi-Fi on they arrived =)
<victor_bq> worth a bug right?
<cchriss> Maybe you have to adjust the setting that says "atomatically download with ... wifi/never/always"
<victor_bq> great I'm going to try it right now
<victor_bq> :)
<cchriss> maybe setting this to "always" will help? i dont know  ;) But it is a bug anyway... because downloading and showing the fact that ther is an update are two different things in my opinion
<cchriss> But to discuss this bug you might have to wait until next year ;) all the developers in this channel seem to be on vacation
<victor_bq> yeah, I know :( but I'm still here :P bugs are always good!
<victor_bq> @cchriss it works just like you said
<victor_bq> =)
<victor_bq> thanks!
<Spacedog_ie> yoyoyoyo
<Spacedog_ie> hi guys
<Spacedog_ie> hi guys, what files do I need to backup/restore for contacts info?
<Spacedog_ie> I backed up MX4 and want to restore contacts to BQ
<Spacedog_ie> any info appreciated...
<cchriss> So you only have the backup files? I can tell you how to export the contacts on a running system, if that helps
<mcphail> Spacedog_ie: haven't tried, but does this help: https://gurucubano.gitbooks.io/bq-aquaris-e-4-5-ubuntu-phone/content/en/chapter9.html
<Spacedog_ie> I only have files
<cchriss> maybe reading this is worth a try: http://askubuntu.com/questions/293696/where-are-the-evolution-data-files-stored
<cchriss> the $HOME/.local/share/evolution folder is filled with some files on my phone... maybe you can just copy them to your new one?
<Spacedog_ie> yeah, doing that now
<Spacedog_ie> $HOME/.local/share/evolution/addressbook/contacts.db seems to be where it's stored
<Spacedog_ie> if I open the backup of this file in a text editor I can see all my amigos in there
<Spacedog_ie> yet replacing this file does nothing?
<Spacedog_ie> is it cached somewhere else?
<Spacedog_ie> HAHA restart FTW!
<Spacedog_ie> \o/
<Spacedog_ie> thankyou guys
<cchriss> good to know, that this works :)
<Spacedog_ie> in the same folder there's a subdirectory called photos
<Spacedog_ie> pulling that in gets your contacts profiles pics
<Spacedog_ie> you gotta restart device for the contacts DB to update though, restarting the contacts app doesn't work. I'm guessing it's because evolution is managing this and running as a background process.
<farad> hi, I cannot get any data out of the GPS of my Ubuntu Phone (Aquaris E4.5) with higher precision than some kilometers according to the sensor status applet
<hjb> farad: what's this "sensors status applet" thingy?
<farad> I downloaded it from the ubuntu store
<hjb> i'm searching for something like this
<ljp> hjb: its an app available in the store
<hjb> ok, thnaks
<ljp> farad: do you have mobile data enabled?
<farad> yes
<farad> otherwise I do not get any positions at all
<farad> and I tried it outdoors of course^^
<ljp> does it get better resolution if you leave it running for some time? like 30 minutes or so?
<farad> still no data
<farad> already checked this
<ljp> I know there have been some issues with gps lately, but I am not quite sure of details
<farad> OK, I have the version 15.04
<farad> interestingly the sensor status app always displays "Sattelite" as the positioning method
<farad> so it actually thinks, that it is obtaining the data from a GPS chip
<farad> can I access the raw sensor output somehow
<farad> I am not afraid of using the console
<hjb> *g* i'd already installed that sensorsStatus app but forgot about it
<ljp> :)
<hjb> not happy with it at all
<hjb> i was used to have a gps sensor status app on android that displayed the status in realtime with a compass and available satelites etc. pp.
<hjb> according to SensorStatus my MX4 doesn't have a compass at all :/
<hjb> can someone confirm that?
<ljp> compass in android might depend on gyroscope
<ljp> I only have nexus 4 at this time...
<hjb> no gyroscope on MX4, too :)
<farad> no gyroscope on the aquaris as well ;)
<farad> is "here" necessary for using the GPS?
<hjb> i hope not
<ljp> not necessarily, I believe
<farad> I would like to use OSMTouch
<ljp> it might provide better resolution though
<hjb> farad: why are you "afraid" of using the console?
<ljp> as HERE can use agps
<farad> not afraid I said…
<hjb> oh, sry
<farad> never mind ^^
<hjb> ljp: why can only HERE use agps?
<ljp> I'm afraid of using the terminal.. because whenever I use it, I am having to fix something :)
<hjb> there's still a *lot* left to do to make ubuntu touch really usable, though. but i still like my MX4 ;)
<ljp> well, currently I am not too familiar with ubuntu gps system. agps doesn't need to depend on HERE, but depending on the system it might
<hjb> having more time i'd really spend it to dive into development
<ljp> think I might have to dig into gps next week... as my first week working...
<ljp> at least for my own sanity so I know whats going on
<dobey> hjb: HERE is the only current agps option on ubuntu phone. you're welcome to help build another though :)
<farad> hey, there is a gps device node
<farad> I think I will start testing there
<hjb> dobey: thanks :) what makes me wonder is that i didn't know that. there's no "hint" on my phone telling me so ;)
<hjb> but after all that here app isn't working well with gps after all either ...
<hjb> was on a walk in the fields yesterday and tried to view my position on map ...  well rest of the story isn't worth telling
<dobey> hjb: it's not the HERE app that adds the agps support
<dobey> the retail images have additional back-end to enable it, iirc
<hjb> hmm, ok
<dobey> so the only agps back-end is HERE, but it's not only the HERE app which can use agps
<hjb> ah, ok
<hjb> seems i'll have to dig further into this ...
<hjb> haven't used gps/agps on this phone much at all, used to record my trips as gpx on android but haven't found a viable solution for ubuntu touch yet
<hjb> but no problem ;)
<farad> is it possible then to use gps (without a) without HERE?
<dobey> possible yes
<farad> is nearly everything possible but just not implemented so far?
<dobey> but it may take a very long time to get a fix
<farad> OK, that question got philosophical…
<ljp> without HERE, it just takes more time to get a good satellite fix
<ljp> or, rather agps
<hjb> hm, that's an interesting discussion. on my (very inexpensive) alcatel phone it took a *really* long time to get a plain gps fix, even an agps one
<hjb> i've attache an (even older) bluetooth gps mouse to it
<hjb> guess what? that thingy got a plain gps fix in seconds
<hjb> no idea what they've done different
<hjb> but used that gps bluetooth mouse solely since that day
<taiebot> Does anyone know why the rc-proposed is still getting daily updates? I thought no canonical employees were working during the holiday break? Is is just a script?
<k1l_> might be a daily build script
<dobey> taiebot: automation
<taiebot> dobey:  I supppose it is non-touch related upgrades but i am getting some weird behaviour lately. I am finding my phone which looks like mir as crashed. Black screen and only hard reset wakes him up back
<dobey> taiebot: i don't know about that. but daily image builds are automated.
<taiebot> dobey: ok my bad i thought only devel-proposed was automated and rc-proposed still had a manual check before upload
<taiebot> \o/ unav upate
<taiebot> update sorry
<dobey> taiebot: nope. things landing in rc-proposed require QA approval. but the build script just builds. some people were working today, and not all of the community is a canonical employee. so some stuff might have landed there. i don't know for sure
<dobey> QA does a manual testing of an image before it goes to rc/stable i think, but not to rc-proposed
<taiebot> dobey: that makes sense i received an image on the 25th
#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-31
<rtm> I'm running Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus 5, and it works well.   But I need to be able to run X11 legacy apps.   I can't get Xmir to work.   Is there an "Xmir Howto" or something similar that explains how to get Xmir working?
<mcphail> If I format my SD card as ext4, mount it and bind-mount subdirectories under $HOME, will confined apps be able to see those directories or will I get apparmor denials (similar to symlinking)?
<peat-psuwit> Touching is broken on LG D410 (my port) when upgrade from 20151218.1 to 20151221. What have been changed between these versions?
<jdstrand> mcphail: confined apps will be able to see those directories
<jdstrand> (since there is nothing to resolve the path to something else)
<mcphail> jdstrand: thanks! Wanted to check before I reformatted my card. Want to add extra storage for a chroot, but keep plenty of SDcard space for music etc
 * mcphail plans to play with xmir
<someguy1232> good day #ubuntu-touch. I am looking at buying a nexus 7, and would like confirmation that any of the devices will work.
<someguy1232> that is, I dont need to worry of different CPU or video cards not being supported (some say nvidia-tegra, arm, Qualcomm, etc).
<Elleo> someguy1232: it needs to be the 2013 nexus 7 model, not the 2012 model (they're different devices), other than that I don't think there's anything to worry about
<peat-psuwit> Touch screen on LG D410 (my port) is broken when I upgrade from 20151218.1 to 20151221. What have been changed between these versions?
<anpok_> hm
<dobey> someguy1232, Elleo: only the wifi 2013 nexus 7 model is officially supported as well.
<Elleo> dobey: ah, didn't realise there was a difference with the LTE version; do those not work at all or is it just the LTE part that doesn't work?
<dobey> Elleo: the device name is different between lte and wifi models. wifi is "flo" and is what's on the official image server. there's a community build for "deb" (the LTE model), but that server is woefully out of date with meaningful channels, and i haven't had time to set up an alternate server myself (nor a device to test with myself)
<Elleo> dobey: ah, okay thanks
<someguy1232> Thanks Elleo and dobey. That calms me greatly.
<anpok_> as soon as peat-psuwit comes back, tell him that this is udev/libinputs fault, and one of those needs fixing..
<anpok_> peat-psuwit: hm
<anpok_> could you provide information about the touch screens
<anpok_> peat-psuwit_: we switched to libinput
<anpok_> peat-psuwit_: with that udevs device deteciton is useed
<peat-psuwit_> anpok_: I don't know what make & model is the touchscreen. The phone is Qualcomm-based.
<anpok_> peat-psuwit_: doesnt matter much.. it depends more on the driver..
<anpok_> but if you can provide the contents of the rouchscreen sys folder we can fix that easily
<anpok_> or it might be that the touch screen sends awkward events..
<anpok_> could you file a bug report..
<anpok_> against canonical-system-image.. and mir..
<anpok_> then you need to provide some information
<peat-psuwit_> anpok_: Ok. What should I provide on the bug report?
<anpok_> peat-psuwit_: could you attach /var/log/lightdm/system-compositor.log
<anpok_> then .. search in /sys/ for a directory that contains a directory called capabilities
<anpok_> those are the input devices..
<anpok_> then for each of the devices paths, strip the prefix /sys and run "udevadm test-builtin input_id /devices/WHATEVER_THE_REMAINING_PATH_TO_THE_DIRECTOR_IS/"
<anpok_> and it will tell us if udev successfully discovers those devices as touchscreens and phone buttons
<peat-psuwit_> anpok_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1530384
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1530384 in mir (Ubuntu) "Touchscreen stop working on LG L90 Dual" [Undecided,New]
<anpok_> wow thx
<Nirgal> Hi there. I just got a nice bq phone with Ubuntu. I have a bunch of questions now. Like how do I enter a wifi password for starter. And how can I read/write the adress book (I don't mind hacking)
<Nirgal> ops, the wifi password is now showing up :)
<JanC> Nirgal: what do you mean by "read/write address book" ?
<JanC> it's using evolution-data-server internally
<Nirgal> I mean I'd like to sync it with my own that uses a private format. I'll look into that, thanks :)
<Nirgal> Isn't it possible to download applications without registering ?
<JanC> Nirgal: IIRC you can use SyncEvolution (probably check Ask Ubuntu for that)
<JanC> Nirgal: not in the store scope, but you can install apps from the commandline
#ubuntu-touch 2016-01-01
<Edir456> I am following this guide: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/ but the link under 'kernel patches' doesn't work
<Edir456> Does anyone know where I can find these now?
<Edir456> Hello?
<Edir456> Nevrmind then...
<mimecar> Good afternoon...
<ilhami> hey
<ilhami> when will we see more improvements in Ubuntu Touch?
<ilhami> it looks really laggy.
<ilhami> and unpolished
<ljp> things will probably start cranking up again after year end holidays
<ilhami> hmm okay.
<ilhami> what holidays exactly?
<dobey> ilhami: if you have specific bugs, then file them. generalized statements like "it looks really laggy and unpolished" aren't at all helpful.
<dobey> and it's not really laggy at all for me
<dobey> k1l_: ?
<k1l_> that is a known troll. was again banned in #ubuntu now and is banned on other channnels, too
<dobey> oh ok
<Vincenttttt> does anyone know if the acer liquid e700 (android phone) is compatible for ubuntu touch?
<dobey> !devices | Vincenttttt
<ubot5> Vincenttttt: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
#ubuntu-touch 2016-01-02
<robin-hero> hey, is it normal that I can't download the daily releases at rc-proposed channel since 2-3 days?
<ogra_> robin-hero, "can't download " ? you mean by hand ?
 * ogra_ definitely had updates the last days .. not today though since we dont build phone images on weekends
<robin-hero> ogra_, in the Updates I got the following error: Installation failed, Sorry, the system update failed.
<ogra_> oh, wow
<ogra_> nothing like that here on my MX4
<ogra_> (i havent updated the bq in two days)
<robin-hero> this is a Nexus4
<ogra_> ah, havent touched one in ages
<robin-hero> r199 is the last release I can use, 200 and 201 are both wrong
<robin-hero> I get the following error If I want to flash it via the command line:
<robin-hero> 2016/01/02 14:03:07 error pushing: failed to copy '/home/robinhero/.cache/ubuntuimages/gpg/image-signing.tar.xz' to '/cache/recovery/': Is a directory
<robin-hero> Hmm, if I use the --bootsrap option it works...
<erpl> Hi everybody, I stumpled across an error while building an image for the Nexus 4 following the Porting Guide. Is there anybody willing to give some advice?
<simox> hello world
<simox> i just bought this new phone.. someone can tell me which is the best man to become it's administrator?
<simox> its
<erpl> Sorry, I'm new to irc and messed up with my client. I don't want to seem rude, because I might not answer correctly — might that I missed a few minutes.
<k1l> erpl: no answer so far
<erpl> thx.
<k1l> and i think most devs are on holliday.
<simox> ok...i will try another time thanks.
<erpl> Yah, that seems plausible.
<erpl> Is this the right spot to meet devs or should I go to another room?
<k1l> this is right.
<k1l> but there are already nexus4 ports officially from ubuntu.
<erpl> k1l: Thx again.
<simox> i think you should find them here for ubuntu phone..
<k1l> so the ubuntu devs will have more info. but most of them seem to be on holliday.
<erpl> k1l: I just followed the Porting Guide to set up the build environment and build the Nexus 4 image first before trying to port for another device. But that already failed...
<k1l> erpl: ah ok
<simox> devices must be very similar..
<anpok_> simox: what phone?
<anpok_> erpl: what failure?
<erpl> ubuntu/libhybris/compat/media/media_recorder_client.cpp:265:22: error: 'struct android::MediaRecorderBase' has no member named 'pause'
<erpl> I already asked my favourite search engine, but it did not return anythin useful (yet).
<erpl> Ok, I found one simple fix, so that it compiles on ask ubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/708991/error-struct-androidmediarecorderbase-has-no-member-named-pause.
<erpl> Though that seems not satisfying to me.
<anpok_> erpl: hm try reporting a bug to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libhybris
<anpok_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/libhybris or rather here
<erpl> anpok_: If that's the right way to go, yes.
<anpok_> hmm ok the code is not there..
<erpl> anpok_: I don't know which branch the Porting Guide uses. If it is master I might do better to choose a stable branch for "my first steps"?
<discgolf> erpl: I have had the exact same problem trying to build also.
<phablet> hi there
<phablet> I have some lengthy mkv files downloaded. Is there any way to watch them on my ubuntu phone?
<phablet> Just 'opening' them takes me to the gallery app, which freezes the whole system.
<phablet> I haven't been able to find a video player in the store
<dobey> you play them from within the gallery app or the videos scope
<dobey> the system should definitely not freeze. it sounds like you've maybe encountered a bug in the thumbnailer
<phablet> the gallery app freezes up when I try to do that. The files are about 500mb with embedded .ass subtitles
<dobey> then it's a bug and needs to be fixed
<dobey> please file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gallery-app
<phablet> is there a way to open them in the mediaplayer-app directly from the cli? when I try to open the app that way it complains that it cant find Mir running
<phablet> I will
<dobey> there is, but i don't recall the invocation
<phablet> will investigate ty
<phablet> quit
<phablet> hi again
<phablet> is there a proper video player for ubuntu touch (mxplayer, vlc and the like?)
<Mihai17xxy> hi all
<JanC> oi!
<Mihai17xxy> I am tring to bilg ubuntu touch on my pc and  flash it to my fone , it can be done ?
<dobey> see the porting guide in the topic
<Mihai17xxy> I have an Sony z 3 compact and an Meizu Pro 5
<Mihai17xxy> yes I am on that for 3 days but evry time I am close to the end the OS starts no more I am bilding it in VM , is that false ?
<dobey> i don't know
<Mihai17xxy> ...
<dobey> you mean your VM no longer boots, or your phone no longer boots?
<Mihai17xxy> the VM
<JanC> maybe you filled all diskspace in it?
<dobey> you probably have the disk too small for it
<dobey> the android source tree is very large itself
<dobey> so very likely you have filled the disk in it
<Mihai17xxy> it dosent give an low disk error for that ?
<dobey> i don't know. i don't have ubuntu on a vm, and i've never filled the disk of ubuntu in a vm
<Mihai17xxy> I have made a new 1 with  /boot 10G  swap 10G and / 100G
<Mihai17xxy> should sufice no ?
<dobey> i don't know. i haven't ported ubuntu to any new devices myself, so i don't know what the total storage space required after building the tree is
<dobey> and i can't see your screen, so i can't tell you exactly what is going wrong and causing it to not boot any longer.
<dobey> and i must go now
<dobey> good luck
<Mihai17xxy> thx u too
<Mihai17xxy> good night
<JanC> Mihai17xxy: you don't need that much for /boot (0.5 to 1 GB should be plenty, or just leave it on / instead)
<Mihai17xxy> I had a problem / error that I had no boot
<JanC> /boot is only for the bootloader & kernel
<Mihai17xxy> afther the command (phablet-dev-bootstrap phablet) ended I am with 4.6G of files and in instructions it says ( This step will take a long time (several hours), as it is downloading around 15GB of Android sources.)
<Mihai17xxy> something is wrong no ?
<JanC> I think it should be possible to resize the virtual disk you were using too, which should allow you to boot it again
<Mihai17xxy> I olready made and started the new one , thats ok
<JanC> and I never ported Ubuntu Touch to a new device either, so that part I can't really help with
<Mihai17xxy> sorry that I am so noob :) I tried for a long time alone on an asus zenfone 6 with no succes :D and I tolded myself that I asck now
<Mihai17xxy> sorry for the bad EN
<JanC> no problem, many people here are not native English speakers  :)
<Mihai17xxy> alsow I have this question that my CPU on fone is ARM -v8 and in compiling it tels me that is bilding ARM -v7a
<Mihai17xxy> is that ok for me ?
<Mihai17xxy> I am sorry for stresing u guis
<JanC> first this: maybe if nobody answers tonight, ask again at a time when more developers are around (work day / business hours for the developers)  :)
<JanC> ARMv8 is 64-bit
<JanC> ARMv is 32-bit
<Mihai17xxy> yes
<JanC> ARMv7 is 32-bit
<Mihai17xxy> that is bad for my CPU no ? :f
<JanC> I don't think 64-bits is very useful on a phone currently?
<JanC> AFAIK ARMv8 CPUs can run ARMv7 software
<Mihai17xxy> so I can use the 32 bit on the 64 architecture ?
<Mihai17xxy> ok , thx
<JanC> just like x86_64/amd64 can run x86 32-bits
<Mihai17xxy> I started to compile the system and I am geting TONS of dependencies :( fom audio on start , working on them ( alsa and pulse
<JanC> considering phones usually have limited RAM, I think 32-bits is better (as it uses less memory), but I'm not sure
<JanC> and like I said, I never ported Ubuntu Touch to a different phone  :)
<Mihai17xxy> I understeand :) but atleast u can give me some advices :D
<Mihai17xxy> I have 4G ram on PRO5 and 64G ROM
<maitimarco> Hi, I'd like use ubuntu-touch on my device with no brand. I'm using xubuntu 14.04. I'm using this guide: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/ ... I'm at make -j4 and at lunch i've used the first choice (arm generic) this is the error: http://pastebin.com/91FAe5ck
<rtm> To or similar documentation somewhere that explains how to use xMer on an Ubuntu Touch device?
<rtm> Opps - sorry, that should have read: Is there a Howto or similar documentation that explains how to use xMer on an Ubuntu Touch device?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-01-03
<jmejia74> Hi, is ubuntu touch compatible with dual sim cell phone?
<jmejia74> i have a doogee x5 and i want to install ubuntu touch
<Guest75360> Hi there, does anybody know if Siswoo C55 is supported by Ubuntu Touch vor has experience?
<mihai17xxy> hi all
<mihai17xxy> I need help with     ubuntu/libhybris/compat/media/media_recorder_client.cpp: In member function 'virtual android::status_t android::MediaRecorderClient::pause()':
<mihai17xxy> make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<mihai17xxy> I am tring to build ubuntu touch
<mihai17xxy> and I am geting only tons of dependencies
<mihai17xxy> got that going with  ubuntustudio-audio-plugins  if any body chares :D
<lotuspsychje> is there a find my car app for ubuntu touch?
<mihai17xxy> hi all
<tami> any one there?
<tami> I need help?
<tami> hi
<MotoGXT1072> is there Ubuntu Touch ports for XT1072?
<mihai17xxy> HI ALL
<mihai17xxy> why is it important to unlock the bootloader ? by instaling unbuntu touch
<k1l_> else you cant install other roms or OS on most devices.
<mihai17xxy> so if I install with locked bootloader I get an error or an install with errors ?
<k1l_> you cant install at all
<k1l_> or it will not boot at all. since locked bootloader means:"i only boot a signed kernel".
<mihai17xxy> so if I try the files on fone wont be damaged
<mihai17xxy> thx off to work :D
<k1l_> you cant damage a phone today. most devices are "unbrickable"
<mihai17xxy> good to hear , cose I have some files to try but I am afraid
<k1l_> it will always boot to the bootloader. but then will not boot the wrong OS if its locked.
<mihai17xxy> ok
<mihai17xxy> I am trying to compile ubuntu touch on PC but I get error on
<mihai17xxxy> make: *** [/home/mihai/pro5/out/host/linux-x86/obj/lib/libGLES_CM_translator.so] Error 1 /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status build/core/host_shared_library.mk:44: recipe for target '/home/mihai/pro5/out/host/linux-x86/obj/lib/libGLES_V2_translator.so' failed make: *** [/home/mihai/pro5/out/host/linux-x86/obj/lib/libGLES_V2_translator.so] Error 1
<mihai17xxy> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/libdevel/
<_Sondge> I'll just leave this here.
<_Sondge> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Dockingstation-fuer-BQ-Readers-Aquaris-E5-HD-Ubuntu-Edition-schwarz-Lade-Station-/131690719571?
<mihai17xxy> what means    ( cannot find -lGL collect2 )  I cannot finde  no lib for it :(
<mihai17xxy> help pls
<m0n5t3r> mihai17xxy: did you mean -lGL -lcollect2?
<mimecar> good evening
<m0n5t3r> nevermind, I'm drunk
<RTE89> Hi. I was here yesterday complaining about not being able to watch a downloaded MKV file on my E5 and I was told to file a bug. I was away from home and chatting from the phone's terminal, so I'm afraid I couldn't catch that URL. If the person I was talking to is here, please can you give me the URL again?
<m0n5t3r> mihai17xxy: it can't find libGL.so
<m0n5t3r> ... which means something else fails to set proper library paths
<mihai17xxy> -lGL I think is the problem
<RTE89> Also, is the gallery/media player combo suited for watching full length 720p movies? Should I be using something else instead?
<mimecar> RTE89, have you checked IRC logs? http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/01/03/%23ubuntu-touch.html
<m0n5t3r> ... or the thing doesn't actually exist (cross compiling?)
<mimecar> or http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/01/02/%23ubuntu-touch.html
<mihai17xxxy> make: *** [/home/mihai/pro5/out/target/product/generic/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libmedia_compat_layer_intermediates/media_recorder_client.o] Error 1
<mihai17xxy> I used -B to ignore the problem and now I am stuck at
<RTE89> mimecar: thanks
<m0n5t3r> mihai17xxy: -lGL means "link against libGL.so"; it can't find that library for the target architecture (say, you are on 64 bit and the target is 32 bit)
<mihai17xxy> ...
<mihai17xxy> dont know what to understeand
<mihai17xxy> I shold link the error ?
<mihai17xxxy> make: *** [/home/mihai/pro5/out/host/linux-x86/obj/lib/libGLES_CM_translator.so] Error 1 /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status build/core/host_shared_library.mk:44: recipe for target '/home/mihai/pro5/out/host/linux-x86/obj/lib/libGLES_V2_translator.so' failed make: *** [/home/mihai/pro5/out/host/linux-x86/obj/lib/libGLES_V2_translator.so] Error 1
<mihai17xxy> Ubuntu touch is on 32 bit ?
<m0n5t3r> it's usually arm
<m0n5t3r> but the message asys something about linux-x86, so you're building for x86 32 bit
<m0n5t3r> if you intended that (say, for some x86 tablet / other device), then just install 32bit mesa (you should have something along the lines of /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 on your system)
<mihai17xxy> afk 2 min
<mihai17xxy> bk sorry king cryes
<mihai17xxy> so I wold like to bild for Meizu Pro5 on an 64 b Ubuntu in VM
<mihai17xxy> I made an VM with 10g /boot /g swap and 300g / (root)
<mihai17xxy> I installed programs and libs like in porting instructions
 * mihai17xxy slaps mihai17xxxy around a bit with a large fishbot
<mihai17xxy> sud o init 0
<mihai17xxy> see ya all , going to sleep
<muka> can I share phone's camera with computer via usb/adb?
<dobey> muka: access to the camera is protected by confinement, and i don't think any system service provides that, unless there is some trick with the android gadget stuff
